# Nozze



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
Che importanza le date?
Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
Quanti invitati?
Che tipo di festa?
E l'abbigliamento?


----------



## pink (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...


 
Dato che indietro nel tempo non si puo' tornare, pensando ad una futura altra storia, sarei per la convivenza, tanto figli da tutelare non ce ne sarebbero.
A suo tempo e' stato fatta la classica cerimonia in chiesa con abito da sposa bianco, lo sposo se non ricordo male aveva un gessato, circa 140 invitati, classica cena, foto, bomboniere ... ecc ecc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2010)

pink ha detto:


> Dato che indietro nel tempo non si puo' tornare, pensando ad una futura altra storia, sarei per la convivenza, tanto figli da tutelare non ce ne sarebbero.
> A suo tempo e' stato fatta la classica cerimonia in chiesa con abito da sposa bianco, lo sposo se non ricordo male aveva un gessato, circa 140 invitati, classica cena, foto, bomboniere ... ecc ecc


 Al di là degli eventi successivi è stata una buona scelta?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale? *Molto poco, quel poco e' anche molto male*
> Che importanza le date? *Nessuna*
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?* Se posso farlo in due meglio cosi'... al massimo mi allargo ai testimoni*
> Quanti invitati? *ehmm...*
> ...


In generale non do troppa importanza... non penserei mai e poi mai di spendere 20 o 30 mila euro...max 3 mila...volendo strafare:carneval:


----------



## Magenta (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...


Dunque...per me la cerimonia nuziale, in chiesa, ha una grande importanza. Giurare davanti a Dio (per chi ci crede) amore eterno ad un'altra persona...per me ha un'importanza enorme.
La cerimonia in sè per me dovrebbe essere classica,con la classica marcia nuziale e mio padre che mi accompagna all'altare. Non sarebbe male in una chiesetta di di montagna.
Inviterei i parenti più stretti (che sono pochi,ma a forza di figli stanno crescendo esponenzialmente)
Una festa piuttosto semplice,in un locale un pò particolare per un ricevimento (mi piacerebbe un rifugio in alta montagna,o una baita nel bosco).
Io vorrei avere il vestito bianco,magari quello di Oscar de La Renta con le perline e dei fiori rossi tra i capelli,ma nella baita ci starebbe bene anche un vestito più semplice con le margheritine tra i capelli.
Sogni ragazzi, sogni...

Alla fine per me l'importante sarebbe sapere che chi ho di fianco vorrebbe sposarmi, il dove e il come non sarebbe importante...
Anche in una cappella di Las Vegas con un ministro vestito da Elvis andrebbe benissimo!!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...


Non penso mi sposerò mai...
Ho sempre desiderato questo... io, lui, i genitori se ci sono e i fratelli/sorelle se ci sono, i testimoni (se non fan parte della famiglia)...il giorno del compleanno di uno dei due...
Alla sera gli amici preventivamente invitati in pizzeria/ristorante per festeggiare il compleanno (della serie io ti invito alla mia festa di compleanno, se vuoi venire vieni, altriementi ciccia, peggio per te e per cosa ti perdi!!!) ci vedranno arrivare vestiti da sposi...
Niente regali quindi, bniente menù prestabiliti (ognuno mangia ciò che preferisce), le bomboniere saranno sacchetti con confetti dell'Unicef o similari... nessuno si sentirebbe impegnato a spendere o a mettersi "in pompa magna", nessuno criticherebbe nulla... solo la gioia di dire l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo fare...la festa ce l'ho nel cuore, non al tavolo dle banchetto...
L'ho sempre immaginato così...fin da ragazza...il fattoche non lo avrò mai non mi interessa...ora ho altre esigenze in cui il matrimonio non necessariamente entra...sarebbe un completamento, tutto qui...


----------



## Magenta (27 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non penso mi sposerò mai...
> Ho sempre desiderato questo... io, lui, i genitori se ci sono e i fratelli/sorelle se ci sono, i testimoni (se non fan parte della famiglia)...il giorno del compleanno di uno dei due...
> Alla sera gli amici preventivamente invitati in pizzeria/ristorante per festeggiare il compleanno (della serie io ti invito alla mia festa di compleanno, se vuoi venire vieni, altriementi ciccia, peggio per te e per cosa ti perdi!!!) ci vedranno arrivare vestiti da sposi...
> Niente regali quindi, bniente menù prestabiliti (ognuno mangia ciò che preferisce), le bomboniere saranno sacchetti con confetti dell'Unicef o similari... nessuno si sentirebbe impegnato a spendere o a mettersi "in pompa magna", nessuno criticherebbe nulla... solo la gioia di dire l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo fare...la festa ce l'ho nel cuore, non al tavolo dle banchetto...
> L'ho sempre immaginato così...fin da ragazza...il fattoche non lo avrò mai non mi interessa...ora ho altre esigenze in cui il matrimonio non necessariamente entra...sarebbe un completamento, tutto qui...


Che bella idea, Tinky!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Aprile 2010)

Bè... in realtà io mi sposerei per me stessa, non per far vedere quanto posso, quanto son figa, quanto è tutto buono e bello... invitare amici a farsi una spaghettata o una pizza pagando "alla romana" cioè ognuno per sè, limiterebbe alquanto anche l'importanza dei regali ricevuti perchè chi viene e deve pagarsi la cena quando tu porti solo la torta è ovvio che ridimensiona il regalo...ma a me del regalo non importa nulla...arriverebbero tutti...rimarrebbero di stucco e poi, ovvio, la cena sarebbe pagata da noi...spiegherei che non devono far regali a posteriori, perchè noi abbiam speso giusto il minimo per le bomboniere che son in realtà andate anche in beneficienza... insomma, scommetto che tutti sarebbero ancora più contenti e sorpresi... e nel secchio se la prenderebbe solo chi non è voluto venire a festeggiare il mio compleanno ritennedo di aver di meglio da fare...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...



penso sia una formalità eccessiva....
mia cugina sta per sposarsi...è tutta presa dai preparativi.proprio oggi mi hanno detto che stava impazzendo per preparare/trovare il cuscino per le fedi...

ma credo che vorrei una cerimonia anche per me.semplice.con gli amici più cari.quelli che conoscono la mia storia, il mio percorso.
vorrei essere elegante senza troppi fronzoli. una festa intima.non lunga, ma sentita.e fiori.vorrei tanti fiori...


----------



## xfactor (27 Aprile 2010)

bello questo post ..........ci penso un pò poi scrivo!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Ma il perche' di queste domande?


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

si sposa tua figlia , persa?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...



Allora, io penso che... già dato. Non mi sposerò piu', nemmeno nella (remota) ipotesi di vedovanza (tié!).

Pero' sono felicissima di come mi sono sposata: ho trovato la mia personale X sull'incrocio dell'asse "eleganza" con l'asse "Economicità" (eravamo senza soldi).

Bomboniere semplici: una cornice per foto in un bell'acciaio lavorato, tuttora - dopo 15 anni - bellissime. Poche foto, ma d'atmosfera. Video artigianale (erano anche 15 anni fa...)

Chiesa antica, di zona, abito bello stile settecento con maniche a 3 /4 e velo, color panna, non tutta scollacciata come usa ora (non mi piacciono ste spose mezze nude!), strascico dietro, sembravo la Maria Antonietta di Lady Oscar

Ho costretto le donne invitate a portare guanti e cappello e la cosa ha avuto il suo perché! Pochi invitati (una settantina), villa nel parco di sera per il rinfresco e la cena, a giugno. A mezzanotte tutti a casa, no musica, no balli, no volgarità.

Viaggio di nozze in Normandia e Bretagna negli agriturismi

Insomma: rivedo il video e son contenta


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Anche il mio era in stile settecento..andava di moda....
Classicissimo matrimonio in chiesa paleocristiana. Musica solo in chiesa, fiori...molto romantica. Tripudio di confetti, tutti elegantissimi. Ed un carico di regali.
Perfetto.
Andammo in crociera sul Nilo(era ottobre)..viaggio di nozze troppo stancante, anche se bello.
Lo rifarei, ma con un altra persona.

adesso a quaranta anni, decisamente no!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche il mio era in stile settecento..andava di moda....
> Classicissimo matrimonio in chiesa *paleocristiana*. Musica solo in chiesa, fiori...molto romantica. Tripudio di confetti, tutti elegantissimi. Ed un carico di regali.
> Perfetto.
> Andammo in crociera sul Nilo(era ottobre)..viaggio di nozze troppo stancante, anche se bello.
> ...



mi ricordavo il dettaglio della chiesa! Anch'io musica solo in chiesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sposa tua figlia , persa?


 Si sono sposati figli/e di amici e ho visto matrimoni tradizionali... e mi stupisco sempre di quello che per me è uno spreco.
Al mio matrimonio eravamo in 9, noi compresi, e già ce l'era uno di troppo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io la seconda volta ho fatto le cose molto in fretta, non mi sono stressata con i preparativi, ho mandato gli inviti via email o sms, però è stato un bellissimo matrimonio, nella sala di una fortezza sul mare, con grande vetrata dietro al sindaco che dava sul mare, era una bellissima giornata di fine estate, avevo un vestito semplice color bianco avorio, e invece della marcia nuziale abbiamo messo una canzone di Daniele Silvestri (la nostra canzone), gli anelli ce li portò il nostro bimbo (la bimba era nella pancia). Poi abbiamo fatto la cena a buffet in un locale stupendo sul mare, a strapiombo sulla scogliera, e c'era la luna piena. E' stato molto bello. Ho invitato circa 70 di persone, quasi tutti amici e solo i parenti più stretti


sembra trieste..


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Pensavo a qualcosa di psicologico... dimmi come ti sposerai e ti diro' chi sei:carneval:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Invece a me le feste piacciono. Lo so, sono uno spreco...ma anche gli sprechi per così dire servono.


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcosa di psicologico... dimmi come ti sposerai e ti diro' chi sei:carneval:


 anche


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

il mio è stato un matrimonio classico più per non scontentare i miei e suoi genitori che per noi..
solite cose. chiesa bella e piena di fiori, mega pranzo e scherzi degli amici fino al giorno dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Invece a me le feste piacciono. Lo so, sono uno spreco...ma anche gli sprechi per così dire servono.


 Ma ogni volta mi domando dove trovano tutta quella gente da invitare...
Se mi dovessi impegnare dovrei invitare chi ...non ha invitato me...


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si sono sposati figli/e di amici e ho visto matrimoni tradizionali... e mi stupisco sempre di quello che per me è uno spreco.
> Al mio matrimonio eravamo in 9, noi compresi, e già ce l'era uno di troppo... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...


Ci siamo sposati in comune, la mia prima figlia era già nata e già vivevamo insieme da anni.
Erano presenti solo parenti molto stretti e parecchi amici.
Abito semplice, modello "sirena".
Pranzo a buffet all'aperto in un parco.
Il fotografo era un nostro amico.
Quello che ci è costato di più è stato affittare il luogo per il buffet.
Personalmente non concepisco lo strafare nelle cerimonie, per me è uno spreco clamoroso di soldi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Invece a me le feste piacciono. Lo so, sono uno spreco...ma anche gli sprechi per così dire servono.


Anche a me piacciono le feste, se non sono io al centro dell'attenzione... ho sempre la sensazione che il festeggiato si diverta meno degli altri :rotfl:

Gli sprechi sono "vitali" ma giustamente ognuno decide le modalita' di spreco... il ricevimento di nozze per me non esiste come spreco... tra l'altro i vestiti da sposa mi fanno cagare e non avrei neanche quella scusa :racchia:


----------



## xfactor (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna cosa facciamo?

Io e te 2 testimoni e subito in albergo( senza testimoni)?
in alternativa . io con la testimone e tu con il testimone:incazzato: e pari e patta?

Ps
 non questa sera che c'è la partita!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ogni volta mi domando dove trovano tutta quella gente da invitare...
> Se mi dovessi impegnare dovrei invitare chi ...non ha invitato me...


 
Noi si era in cento. Tutti parenti di lui quasi.
Confesso che ho una passione per le bomboniere, se sono belle. 
Le ho fatte anche per la prima comunione di mia figlia ultimamente (il 25 aprile) poche, perchè la comunione è un fatto più intimo.
Ve lo ripeto, le feste mi piacciono...l'importante è che non siano rumorose e sciatte ed esagerate. Ci vuole sempre un tantino di discrezione.


----------



## ranatan (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ogni volta mi domando dove trovano tutta quella gente da invitare...
> Se mi dovessi impegnare dovrei invitare chi ...non ha invitato me...


Noi eravamo in cinquanta. Ma fosse stato per mio marito saremmo stati in 200...avrebbe invitato chiunque, anche gente che conosceva appena.
Diceva, ma si, più siamo meglio è...gli diamo quattro focaccine, due pizzette, un pò di coca cola, piattini di plastica e via a giocare a pallone sul prato!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono le feste, se non sono io al centro dell'attenzione... ho sempre la sensazione che il festeggiato si diverta meno degli altri :rotfl:
> 
> Gli sprechi sono "vitali" ma giustamente ognuno decide le modalita' di spreco... il ricevimento di nozze per me non esiste come spreco... tra l'altro i vestiti da sposa mi fanno cagare e non avrei neanche quella scusa :racchia:


Io non mi festeggio mai...neanche la laurea ho festeggiato...non piace neanche a me essere al centro dell'attenzione.

Pochi vestiti da sposa mi piacciono. Ma ce ne sono di bellissimi (a prezzi alti bisogna dire)


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Anna cosa facciamo?
> 
> Io e te 2 testimoni e subito in albergo( senza testimoni)?
> in alternativa . io con la testimone e tu con il testimone:incazzato: e pari e patta?
> ...


ci diamo appuntamento qui per il 22 maggio e poi ci sposiamo. io vestita di blu e tu di nero :sposi:
tanto noi.. l'inter ce l'abbiamo nel cuore...


----------



## xfactor (28 Aprile 2010)

Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
oggi non la rifarei
Che importanza le date?
oggi nessuna


Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?

qui 
http://www.rifugiovicenza.com/

Quanti invitati? 

2 testimoni

Che tipo di festa?

Lambrusco e pop corn

E l'abbigliamento?

da arrampicata|


----------



## pink (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al di là degli eventi successivi è stata una buona scelta?


 
Per i genitori di entrambi sicuramente si, dato che hanno scelto tutto loro, nemmeno il testimone  mi e' stato concesso di scegliere, dato che la coppia di amici di papa' si sono offerti ... poteva dire di no?? :incazzato:
Comunque acqua passata, cerchiamo di non ricordare


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> oggi non la rifarei
> Che importanza le date?
> oggi nessuna
> ...


il lambrusco non è vino.:incazzato:


----------



## xfactor (28 Aprile 2010)

siamo già in crisi???????:incazzato:

Vermentino e maialino?


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Se mi risposassi però, certo non lo farei in jeans.Trovo sempre un motivo per spendere...:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> il lambrusco non è vino.:incazzato:


Come ti quoto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> siamo già in crisi???????:incazzato:
> 
> Vermentino e maialino?


Il vermentino va già bene. E' l'unico bianco del sud che mi piace.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> siamo già in crisi???????:incazzato:
> 
> Vermentino e maialino?


madò... non ce la posso fare..
vermentino e maialino..
mi sa che porto giù a madrid due damigiane. una di cabernet e una di bianco friulano (ex tocai).. almeno vado sul sicuro...:carneval:


----------



## xfactor (28 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò... non ce la posso fare..
> vermentino e maialino..
> mi sa che porto giù a madrid due damigiane. una di cabernet e una di bianco friulano (ex tocai).. almeno vado sul sicuro...:carneval:


Anna con te andrei dappertutto anche con una confezzione di tavernello ,e  sul pianeta delle scimmie!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Mentre andavo in bici ho pensato a questo thread (accidenti ne ho di cose a cui pensare eh:carneval... ovviamente un lavoro di fantasia, ma senza contare potenziali finanze, invitati eccetera... vorrei un circo... modello Cirque du soleil che e' l'unico che mi piace... tutti vestiti a maschera tra giocolieri, niente clowns che li odio, contorsionisti, mangiafuoco, niente animali, pop corn, zucchero filato, trombette... un gran casino molto kitsch all'aperto e tutti a tornar bambini :salta:

Chiamo la neuro :racchia:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mentre andavo in bici ho pensato a questo thread (accidenti ne ho di cose a cui pensare eh:carneval... ovviamente un lavoro di fantasia, ma senza contare potenziali finanze, invitati eccetera... vorrei un circo... modello Cirque du soleil che e' l'unico che mi piace... tutti vestiti a maschera tra giocolieri, niente clowns che li odio, contorsionisti, mangiafuoco, niente animali, pop corn, zucchero filato, trombette... un gran casino molto kitsch all'aperto e tutti a tornar bambini
> 
> Chiamo la neuro :racchia:


 
Invitami. Il Cirque du soleil è il mio preferito.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora, io penso che... già dato. Non mi sposerò piu', nemmeno nella (remota) ipotesi di vedovanza (tié!).
> 
> Pero' sono felicissima di come mi sono sposata: *ho trovato la mia personale X sull'incrocio dell'asse "eleganza" con l'asse "Economicità" (eravamo senza soldi).*
> 
> ...


quoto

il mio fu molto simile


Bomboniere semplici: un tagliacarte ultramoderno in acciaio tuttora - bellissimo (dopo molti più anni)
Poche foto. Video artigianale 

Chiesa antica,  abito bello con maniche a 3 /4 e gonna ampia ma non eccessiva e strascico appena accennato e velo bianco lungo

Pochi invitati (una cinquantina), ricevimento serale in uno dei posti più belli della mia città
Non cena (tra l'altro, non avrei sopportato di star seduta a lungo e di fare il giro dei tavoli obbligato) ma cocktail esagerato
 Alle 11,30 tutti a casa, no musica, no balli, no volgarità.

Viaggio di nozze in tailandia organizzato con nouvelles frontiéres 

Non rivedo il video, però, perchè è venuto un macello, tutto mosso


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Invitami. Il Cirque du soleil è il mio preferito.


Ovviamente... ti pare! Se potessi ingaggiare Le Cirque du Soleil per il matrimonio non mi metterei di certo a lesinare sugli invitati...tututururururu :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> il mio fu molto simile
> 
> ...


molto male.
da tempo mi occupo di altro ma ho fatto centinaia di matrimoni ed esistono ancora colleghi che vivono di queste cerimonie e vorrei cogliere l'occasione per dire quanto m'infastidiscono i vari servizi ---
dove si parla di nozze che, indicando un risparmio...consigliano l'amico...
chi firma l'articolo , allo stesso modo , potrebbe far scrivere il primo che passa...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Signora Minerva viene a fare il servizio fotografico al mio circo?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva viene a fare il servizio fotografico al mio circo?:carneval:


le cerimonie alternative sono assai  stimolanti , decisamente sì


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Il mio video non era artigianale. Pare un videoclip... con montaggio e musiche (tranne la parte della cerimonia religiosa, dove non volli stranezze), ma  chi se lo riguarda... ed il fotografo fece 365 scatti. Chiaramente non li presi tutti. Veramente belli e per nulla scontati.
Lo so esagerato...infatti non ho gettato via nulla. Rimarrà ai posteri!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma qui a Roma si usa...in realtà sono stata a matrimoni di gran lunga più scenografici dei miei, e mi sono sempre divertita. Se la festa è accurata non si scende nel volgare.


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva viene a fare il servizio fotografico al mio circo?:carneval:


Io vengo...ma non mi voglio vestire da clown!!!!:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io vengo...ma non mi voglio vestire da clown!!!!:singleeye:


Niente clown ma devi essere in tema o quantomeno colorata e comoda... se ti riesce anche qualche paillette :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente clown ma devi essere in tema o quantomeno colorata e comoda... se ti riesce anche qualche paillette :rotfl:


Si vabbè..io vengo travestita da funambola, e tu ti presenti da strafiga. Tzè...prima voglio vedere la tua mise...


----------



## Kid (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa pensate della cerimonia nuziale?
> Che importanza le date?
> Se vi dovreste sposare o risposare, se pensate a un futuro matrimonio come la immaginate?
> Quanti invitati?
> ...



Eccomi, io ho fatto  una cerimonia civile, ma in una bellissima villa con giardino e parco come cornice. Mia moglie (col pancione) vestita di viola con una capiglaitura bizzarra e io tirato come non mai.

Non troppi invitati, cena al ristorante e giochi di vario tipo. La riferai proprio come l'ho fatta. Unica cosa: farei l'addio al celibato questa volta!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si vabbè..io vengo travestita da funambola, e tu ti presenti da strafiga. Tzè...prima voglio vedere la tua mise...


Se circo e' che circo sia, niente mise strafighe ne tacchi (sempre che non siano veri e propri trampoli)... giustamente del Cirque du Soleil sceglierei lo spettacolo "Love"... anche se anche "Alegria" mi tenta:singleeye:


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2010)

Farei cerimonia solo religiosa (per dare sacralità all'unione), matrimonio e festa sulla spiaggia, molto hippy, a piedi nudi, canti balli tanti amici e tanti bambini. Abito molto semplice, e rigorosamente capelli sciolti...

Il matrimonio precedente è stato molto sobrio (anche perchè preparato in meno di due mesi), matrimonio civile, abito lungo in velluto bianco, rose bianche, pranzo con parenti e amici intimi (una quarantina di persone circa) nel ristorante dove lavoravo molto di classe. Era pieno inverno e si gelava... nonostante i sei anni precedenti di convivenza eravamo molto emozionati. E la notte prima abbiamo dormito a casa dei rispettivi genitori.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2010)

*gli sposini...*



MiKa ha detto:


> Farei cerimonia solo religiosa (per dare sacralità all'unione),* matrimonio e festa sulla spiaggia, molto hippy*, a piedi nudi, canti balli tanti amici e tanti bambini. Abito molto semplice, e rigorosamente capelli sciolti...
> 
> Il matrimonio precedente è stato molto sobrio (anche perchè preparato in meno di due mesi), matrimonio civile, abito lungo in velluto bianco, rose bianche, pranzo con parenti e amici intimi (una quarantina di persone circa) nel ristorante dove lavoravo molto di classe. Era pieno inverno e si gelava... nonostante i sei anni precedenti di convivenza eravamo molto emozionati. E la notte prima abbiamo dormito a casa dei rispettivi genitori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

A questo punto mi rendo conto che il thred è diventato: dimmi come vuoi le nozze e ti dirò chi sei...

Non è una polemica, ma tutti i conviventi che conosco (a parte me) hanno passato la notte prima delle nozze lontani.
Sinceramente non riesco a capirne il senso....eppure mi son impegnata.


----------



## Anna A (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A questo punto mi rendo conto che il thred è diventato: dimmi come vuoi le nozze e ti dirò chi sei...
> 
> Non è una polemica, ma tutti i conviventi che conosco (a parte me) hanno passato la notte prima delle nozze lontani.
> Sinceramente non riesco a capirne il senso....eppure mi son impegnata.


mai stata convivente quindi non so.
 per tradizione il giorno prima del matrimonio non ci dovrebbe ne vedere ne sentire.. ma lui mi chiamò per chiedermi come va?
ripensandoci... chi lo sa..


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> il mio fu molto simile
> 
> ...


 ahhahahnon avevo letto questo...che è 
perfetto con quello detto prima


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ahhahahnon avevo letto questo...che è
> perfetto con quello detto prima


mia bella dea,
lei preterisce che si parla di circa 25 anni fa
nell'era che per me era postpubere
e per i video preistorica
(mi chiesero uno sproposito per le nostre finanze)


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mia bella dea,
> lei preterisce che si parla di circa 25 anni fa
> nell'era che per me era postpubere
> e per i video preistorica
> (mi chiesero uno sproposito per le nostre finanze)


 ma la gente è perdonata...non esiste che i media non rispettino chi fa il proprio lavoro


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A questo punto mi rendo conto che il thred è diventato: dimmi come vuoi le nozze e ti dirò chi sei...
> 
> Non è una polemica, ma tutti i conviventi che conosco (a parte me) hanno passato la notte prima delle nozze lontani.
> Sinceramente non riesco a capirne il senso....eppure mi son impegnata.


Non lo so, un po' credo sia tradizione un po' sottolineare un nuovo inizio. Almeno io l'ho vissuta così.


----------



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

Io da brava trentina quale sono avevo scritto matrimonio in chiesetta di montagna e ricevimento in baita tra i boschi ma...
Quinty (me par) aveva detto di sposarsi senza dir niente a nessuno e poi invitare amici e parenti in un ristorante per "festeggiare un compleanno" e...tatatata! sorpresa! ci siamo sposati! L'ho trovata un'idea stupenda..ci ho pensato anche questo pomeriggio.

Io ho sempre desiderato prenotare un intero Mc Donald per festeggiare il mio compleanno,come si fa con i bambini, e se fosse da prenotarlo per il ricevimento? anche con ...200 invitati con un McMenù a testa te la cavi...e per non farsi mancare niente la lista di nozze in agenzia di viaggi...così nel frattempo mi pago anche il viaggio...

 che braccine corte!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

McDonald ...che orrore!!!
Meglio pane e salame in campagna...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2010)

Non capisco queste usanze... o magari le capisco ma sinceramente non fanno per me.
Non vorrei un nuovo inizio ma gradirei continuare quello che s'e' cominciato, non vorrei fronzoli perche' infatti credo stiano distraendo le coppie dalla vera questione... potrei sbagliarmi perche' e' da tempo che non vado a un matrimonio, ma credo che con la scusa della festa ci siano troppi si a cuor leggero.


----------



## Magenta (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> McDonald ...che orrore!!!
> Meglio pane e salame in campagna...


 
Non ti piace il McDonald Persa???
Io lo adoro!!!
Era un appuntamento fisso con la mia migliore amica,la domenica sera, quando eravamo single...
Che ricordi...


FINE O.T.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Non ti piace il McDonald Persa???
> Io lo adoro!!!
> Era un appuntamento fisso con la mia migliore amica,la domenica sera, quando eravamo single...
> Che ricordi...
> ...


consigli per gli acquisti:
_confetti e merletti
via della BIGA 4_ qualità e cortesia:singleeye:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco queste usanze... o magari le capisco ma sinceramente non fanno per me.
> Non vorrei un nuovo inizio ma gradirei continuare quello che s'e' cominciato, non vorrei fronzoli perche' infatti credo stiano distraendo le coppie dalla vera questione... potrei sbagliarmi perche' e' da tempo che non vado a un matrimonio, ma credo che con la scusa della festa ci siano troppi si a cuor leggero.


Psicologicamente il passaggio a una nuova fase io l'ho sentito. Peccato l'avessi sentito soltanto io :carneval:.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Io da brava trentina quale sono avevo scritto matrimonio in chiesetta di montagna e ricevimento in baita tra i boschi ma...
> Quinty (me par) aveva detto di sposarsi senza dir niente a nessuno e poi invitare amici e parenti in un ristorante per "festeggiare un compleanno" e...tatatata! sorpresa! ci siamo sposati! L'ho trovata un'idea stupenda..ci ho pensato anche questo pomeriggio.
> 
> Io ho sempre desiderato prenotare un intero Mc Donald per festeggiare il mio compleanno,come si fa con i bambini, e se fosse da prenotarlo per il ricevimento? anche con ...200 invitati con un McMenù a testa te la cavi...e per non farsi mancare niente la lista di nozze in agenzia di viaggi...così nel frattempo mi pago anche il viaggio...
> ...


Ero io quella della festa di compleanno con "sorpresa"...che fai? mi rubi l'idea? ti costerà caro il copyright....così mica risparmi!!! :mexican:

Comunque io i regali non me li sareifatti fare...tuparlidi lista di nozze in agenzia viaggi....perchè? roviniti tutto così!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Psicologicamente il passaggio a una nuova fase io l'ho sentito. Peccato l'avessi sentito soltanto io :carneval:.


O magari ognuno lo sente a modo suo:carneval:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O magari ognuno lo sente a modo suo:carneval:


Mah credo che mio marito non si rendesse bene conto della situazione, alla parole "obbligo reciproco di fedeltà" mio marito ha fatto una faccia... Mia madre me lo ricorda ancora . Come dire, te la sei cercata eh...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Mah credo che mio marito non si rendesse bene conto della situazione*, alla parole "obbligo reciproco di fedeltà" mio marito ha fatto una faccia... Mia madre me lo ricorda ancora . Come dire, te la sei cercata eh...



Era una battuta la mia

Io credo che tanti non se ne rendano conto, non solo per la questione fedelta' ma proprio per tutto quello che il matrimonio comporta... piaccia o meno chi lo sceglie si deve rendere conto che non e' esattamente una passeggiata (almeno per me non lo sarebbe ffatto)


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Io da brava trentina quale sono avevo scritto matrimonio in chiesetta di montagna e ricevimento in baita tra i boschi ma...
> Quinty (me par) aveva detto di sposarsi senza dir niente a nessuno e poi invitare amici e parenti in un ristorante per "festeggiare un compleanno" e...tatatata! sorpresa! ci siamo sposati! L'ho trovata un'idea stupenda..ci ho pensato anche questo pomeriggio.
> 
> Io ho sempre desiderato prenotare un intero Mc Donald per festeggiare il mio compleanno,come si fa con i bambini, e se fosse da prenotarlo per il ricevimento? anche con ...200 invitati con un McMenù a testa te la cavi...e per non farsi mancare niente la lista di nozze in agenzia di viaggi...così nel frattempo mi pago anche il viaggio...
> ...


 
Ma beata te... io da mac non ci faccio manco le feste di compleanno dei bambini....
Ci si sposa una volta sola, al massimo due,a parte Liz Taylor e la Gabor, ma volete festeggiare in maniera dignitosa?

Tanto i matrimoni falliscono..che almeno vi rimanga il ricordo di una bella festa!!!
Poi, tenete presente, che mai e poi mai gli invitati di pagheranno il viaggio di nozze se li costringete a mangiare l'Happy meal in mezzo al grasso delle patatine


----------

